

New Twitter ads are similar to adwords - redorb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitters_new_ads_are_smart_like_google_adwords.php

======
redorb
Please change link to [http://blog.twitter.com/2011/07/timely-tweets-now-
easier-to-...](http://blog.twitter.com/2011/07/timely-tweets-now-easier-to-
see.html)

